
Take back control of your email with this easy-to-deploy mail server in a box - wheresvic1
https://mailinabox.email/
======
ColinWright
I'd be interested to know if there's any evidence that the Big Few mail
providers, GMail or Outlook for example, penalise in the spam calculation
emails coming from outside their ecosystem. I get a lot of report from people
saying that emails from me are ending up in their spam bins, but I can find no
reason for it, so the rumour is very seductive.

If so, having _lots_ of people set up a "Mail Server in a Box" would be, in
the longer run, a really good thing.

